# venting a DC to the outside



## j_ls (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm thinking about venting a DC system to the outside of my 12'x20' shed/workshop. My space is limited, so I thought this would be a better fit. I plan on getting a HF 2hp collector for my miter saw,router and eventual table saw. Can I run a vent from the HF system to an external collector box on the outside of the shed or does this sys. do all the collection for me? I'm looking for ideas!:blink: Thanks
j_ls


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

2 points. it can be done ( i just asked the same question not long ago ) 

the other point is steer clear of harbor freight !


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*those are fightin' words to some here*



bob sacamano said:


> 2 points. it can be done ( i just asked the same question not long ago )
> 
> the other point* is steer clear of harbor freight* !



Not me personally, but there are many guys here who have bought the 2 HP HF unit, and are very pleased with it. I've not heard any horror stories, only posts about modifications made to improve filtration. Do a search here and you'll see how many use them. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Not me personally, but there are many guys here who have bought the 2 HP HF unit, and are very pleased with it. :thumbsup: bill


Me personally. I have one that I like a lot and has done everything I've asked of it. 

I'm wanting to vent it outside as well, but the neighbors probably wouldn't appreciate it, moreover, I run A/C 9 months of the year and I don't want to lose what cold air I get in there.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I also have the HF DC. it's one of the "gems."

I've been considering venting mine outside as well. Mine is a bit Frankenstein'd though as I hacked it up and put a separator before the impeller. My shop isn't climate controlled because it's an 8400 sqft building with no insulation... So I'm not worried about that factor.

All that gets by my separator, unless it over fills, is wood flour and not much at that so me venting it outside is to require less end filtration. ie less restriction.

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------

